# Guess what I'm a Malty mommy again



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We adopted Daisy, a mill dog survivor, precious 10 pound bichon from the animal shelter.. She's slowly coming out of her shell but still afraid..unless there's food..lol

We saw 2 Maltese bonded girls, surrendered due to their mommy going into assisted living. They are ages, 3 and 4 years.. Badly bred with some heal issues,so guessing that's why the family didn't want them. They named them Peggy and Penny but we want to rename them.. They's small one is barely 6.5 pounds,the other is under 5, a delicate little girl.
Both have bad hips, littlest has luxing patellas and her eyes need drops for pressure..
Just was sweet as can be.. we're already smitten

We have to think of names now...
They were renamed at the shelter..Kennedy and Reagan.. not sure why,since they're both girls..

I do call them "itty bitties and nugget" as nick names..lo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're letting them take it easy ,then it's bath and trim time. We did trim nails,they were o long it made it hard on them to walk.. They've been neglected for a few months, due to their owner having dimentia..but we're going to get them all better..


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

I am so happy for you Michelle! Beautiful dogs 🧡


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations on your new little family. They have such sweet faces, for all they have been through! ❤ I'll look forward to hearing lots more about them!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations! They are so adorable and are so lucky to have found you and both. Can't wait to watch them blossom under your care. So happy for you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh what wonderful news and they could not have been adopted by better people that you and Al!! I am sure with all of the love and attention that you will be giving them they will surely thrive. They really are precious and the very best of luck with them.


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

Congratulations on your new babies. You are all lucky to have found each other.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Michelle. I'm so happy for these two adorable girls that they now have a good home


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations, they are adorable. Al is looking so happy too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations & I am so happy w/you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Michelle - congratulations! Thank you for taking in these precious little ones!


----------



## Goldiemomma (Aug 20, 2021)

You are such wonderful people to give your dogs such a loving and caring home. Bless you!!!!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

michellerobison said:


> We adopted Daisy, a mill dog survivor, precious 10 pound bichon from the animal shelter.. She's slowly coming out of her shell but still afraid..unless there's food..lol
> 
> We saw 2 Maltese bonded girls, surrendered due to their mommy going into assisted living. They are ages, 3 and 4 years.. Badly bred with some heal issues,so guessing that's why the family didn't want them. They named them Peggy and Penny but we want to rename them.. They's small one is barely 6.5 pounds,the other is under 5, a delicate little girl.
> Both have bad hips, littlest has luxing patellas and her eyes need drops for pressure..
> ...


Thank you for sharing! They are precious and so fortunate to have you to take care of them.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Michelle! You have a whole new family! Yay!
They are so lucky to have found a home with you.
So sweet! Wishing you all so much happiness together.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Michelle I’m so happy for you and Al. Such beautiful little girls! They have a great, loving home now. Congratulations!


----------



## TinasMommy (9 mo ago)

So adorable!!!


----------



## jay-happy (Nov 2, 2021)

michellerobison said:


> We're letting them take it easy ,then it's bath and trim time. We did trim nails,they were o long it made it hard on them to walk.. They've been neglected for a few months, due to their owner having dimentia..but we're going to get them all better..


They got lucky to find you. I am so happy they found a loving home


----------

